
Ask HN: How to build something better than HN? - kiloreux
Let&#x27;s say I want to build something that is better than HN, what do I need ? (Let alone the technical and coding side)
======
gus_massa
Community and heavy sensible moderation.

A community is important, the initial community here was the readers of the pg
blog. StackOverflow has a similar origin, the readers of JoelOnSoftware and
CodingHorror.

In spite of the plain appearance and the lack of explicit meta discussion,
this site is extremely heavily moderated. But it's important to have a
sensible moderation, not a crazy arbitrary moderation. The line between to few
moderation and too much moderation is very thin ...

------
Cozumel
Define 'better than'?

Your first step is to get a clear set of requirements, the only reason
competitors ever emerge is because of a failing or perceived failing of the
incumbent.

So you must think HN is doing something wrong, or could be doing something
better?

------
slater
Define "better"

